# A couple Deck Ops videos



## h3tacco (9 Jul 2006)

Just in case people didn't think that shipborne flying is dangerous.

First video I believe is from AETE deck trials on the CPF in the early 90s. It isn't always this bad but it certainly can get like this.

http://www.alexisparkinn.com/photogallery/Videos/2006-7-7_Sea_Kings_on_Deck.wmv

Second is of a Seahawk on  a USN ship. I don't know the full story but it looks like they are straightning the helo prior to moving in into the hangar. (Pilots generally don't land exactly center and exactly lined up with the ship so the aircraft must be straightened prior to moving into the hanger, however, sometimes guys will get center trap (main probe) and center rail (tail probe) and everybody is happy because it saves about 10mins on shutdown)

http://www.alexisparkinn.com/photogallery/Videos/2006-HSL_Roll_Over__Short_.wmv


----------



## beenthere (9 Jul 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## Navy_Blue (10 Jul 2006)

If you Google "Video of Sea Knight crashing on deck" you will find a site with a very sobering video.  The ship is in calm seas and things still go wrong.  My hate goes off to you guys trying to land in any sea state.


----------



## Inch (11 Jul 2006)

h3tacco said:
			
		

> Just in case people didn't think that shipborne flying is dangerous.
> 
> First video I believe is from AETE deck trials on the CPF in the early 90s. It isn't always this bad but it certainly can get like this.
> 
> ...



Oh man do I love my job!

By the way, it's called centre lock.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Jul 2006)

Yeah, Alex...I'd like to take "rapelling in a severe crosswind on NVG over a building with lots of antennas for $1000" over that "beartrap stuff".  ;D

Good job on my MH brothers and sisters...   You guys can keep that stuff though....I hate salt water...glub, glub...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## h3tacco (12 Jul 2006)

my bad on the center trap.


----------

